# Monster



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught this bad boy 2 weeks ago on 12lb line! Picture isn't that great but you can get a pretty good idea. I thought I lost it after it wrapped me up on a piling!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats a hog drum! Released?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn that's a big drum, where did you catch him at?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Konz,
thanks for sharing report & pic.
nice-sized black there.
catch 'em up.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! What bait and where were you(generally speaking, Bob Sikes, three mile, a boat. wouldn't ask a fisherman for his exact location. lol)


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Sikes off cut bait is Konz specialty


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Heck buddy, that fish is so huge, I can not make you out in the pic.*
*Did you measure it?*
*Weigh it?*
*Mount it?*
*BT*


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

wdrummel said:


> Sikes off cut bait is Konz specialty


Yeah it is! He's a mystical creature guys, I'm telling you!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The Ghost of Bob Sikes Bridge strikes again :batman:


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

She was released, I never keep em that big. Too much fun to only do it once!


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

He just hopes that if alien beings ever start fishing for us, all that karma will get him released after a quick pic!:thumbup:


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent! I went to the little pier Monday nite, no hook ups.


----------

